# Moving Tomb Lid



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Very cool effect .well done


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice. I like the simple way it operates.
I was wondering if you placed sandpaper alone the top and bottom edges if it would give you a grinding effect without a sound system. Just a thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the innovative use of a film cannister to give a smooth movement. The light, sound effects, and fog really bring this prop to life.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

is there any way to make it intermittent?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Bascombe said:


> is there any way to make it intermittent?


Yeah a light sensor set up or a prop controller. I'm looking at my options now. The new picax stuff everyone is working with would be the way to go.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

When you add in the light, fog and grinding stone sound it looks fantastic.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the mechanism on the inside, pretty simple setup. I might have to add animation to my crypt this year. I was planning on doing it during the initial build but ran out of time. 

Question. Are you running the wiper motor off AC? If so you might be able to feed the power into a cheap lightning fx box and use the grinding stone sound to drive when it moves.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great - well done!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Dude, that's pretty wicked, great work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee Whiz, Steve. You are rockin' some awesome animation this year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This turned out great. Your yard will be the hit of the neighborhood.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Like the simple, but very effective movement of the tomb lid. The undead one, struggles with the heavy stone lid to push it off, RUN TOT'S! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty cool!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it! Thanks for the tutorial Steve.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you can't or don't want to have this triggered by a sensor, I would think having the wiper motor going on an intermittent, rather than an constant, pace would be more convincing. 
While sandpaper may give a grating noise, the styrofoam itself won't "ring" like actual stone will.
The sound, lights, and fog help a lot. If you didn't care about fog escapeing as the box opens you could use angel hair to build a more permanent "fog" layer around the open areas, The light behind it would still make it glow, but without the added heat and expense of the fog machine.


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

This is really awsome. I am going to steal this idea for this year.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

That's shockingly simply, enough that I just might be able to do it myself.

Question. IF that circular cut-out, in the lid, if it was angled or planed, might it also give the impression of going up and down in addition to side to side? As the canister goes around, it would "push" up the lid because the cut out was angled?

I hope I'm being clear.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

brilliant! I can tell a lot of thought went into this.


----------

